# Best Finger Shooter I've ever seen



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If you want to see bare bow finger shooting at its best, get one of Tim Well's videos. "Lethal Flight" and "Relentless Pursuit" are unbelievable.

I do not have any relationship to this guy. But he shoots with long range accuracy, and moving targets, to my wildest dreams.

I just thought some of you guys might enjoy it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've watched the videos and they're pretty good. His shot at a grizzly was super.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Where can one find these videos, like to have them.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is their site. Some of his videos have some gun hunting. The two I mentioned above are purely bow, bare bow. They are my two favorite videos.

http://www.worldhuntinggroup.com/


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The best finger shooter in the bowhunter limited class in my opinion is Robert " Bob " Gentry !!
In 2002 I shoot with him by the WFAC in Scotland 5 days in the first group, at the end of this tournament Bob took the champion title from me. He took the title very sovereign, his score was every day more than 20 ring higher than ours.
This was a great lesson for me:teeth: 
Unfortunately I have no contact to him to learn more from his shooting style.
My greatest respect to Bob !!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The Lethal Fligh videos are about hunting. The hero shoots what looks like a Mathews Conquest barebow with fingers. I can't recall seeing any target stuff. His shooting is quite impressive.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

caracal said:


> The best finger shooter in the bowhunter limited class in my opinion is Robert " Bob " Gentry !!
> In 2002 I shoot with him by the WFAC in Scotland 5 days in the first group, at the end of this tournament Bob took the champion title from me. He took the title very sovereign, his score was every day more than 20 ring higher than ours.
> This was a great lesson for me:teeth:
> Unfortunately I have no contact to him to learn more from his shooting style.
> My greatest respect to Bob !!


 caracal , Mr Gentry is an awesome finger flinger


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ia bhtr said:


> caracal , Mr Gentry is an awesome finger flinger


You know him ?
If you see him in next year, please give my best regards to him.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim Wells Grizzly hunt on "Lethal Flight" is the *Ballsiest* ( or craziest ) thing I've ever seen a bowhunter do and one of the most fantastic shots ( under pressure ) I've ever seen anyone make. I like the archery pheasant hunting and bowfishing also ! 

Lethal Flight is absolutely my favorite hunting video hands down !


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

I have had the great pleasure of shooting with Bob and another Oregon great by the name of Vince Herschel for the past 7 to 8 years. Funny how I used to take note of Bobs equipment and of his shooting form. Now its just the thoughts reflecting the thought process behind the shot, "No one has a chance to exercise faith like a clicker shooter" and "leave those bad shots at home". Bob might be the only guy that could touch Butch Johnsons FSL cumulative record for Nationals. 

All that said, you could'nt meet two finer men than Bob and Vince and I'm honered to know them both. Even if they do give me a "spanking" on too many occasions.......... If they see this, thank you both........


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If we're going that route, I'll take Byron Ferguson. If we're talking target shooting, Darrell Pace....Enough Said? Honorable mention, Butch, best bow arm in the business. William Boyd, smoothest shooter I personally have seen. And lastly, A great guy from Hershey,Pa. Todd McCormick, not well know out side the Mid Atlantic, but a great shooter who prefers to spend time with his family and doing other things. Definitely potential to be one of the best that has ever been if he would apply himself. (has a 551 NFAA hunter round in his resume.) There's some really great shooters coming over from 3D, but I haven't seem any of them shoot...just line scores.


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

From what I have heard, Howard Hill was a pretty amazing shot too. Back in the day. I think he had a movie like...Tembo or something where he shot a running tiger or lion or something and he had 3 arrows in the air at the same time and they all hit the spot on the lion. He shot a longbow and had his quiver on his back so he'd just grab another arrow and go. This was a while ago, but it is still impressive in my opinion.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

years ago i saw eric hall shoot a 300 back when it was the exception rather than the norm. and i have shot next to richard johnson at the nationals man he is a machine. and he was pretty good with the compound back in the day


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Charlie Langston (Texas Field Archer Hall Of Fame member), No clicker, pin sight, no pinguard, no bubble, 85 pound bow with 30% let off round wheels, heavy stabilizer like 4 pounds, aluminum arrows, 125 grain points. First time I saw him shoot he was battling cancer. He was shooting a downhill 55yrd target at the Irving bowhunters range in Irving Texas. He shot 5" feathers on orange XX75 arrows and green nocks. He lit up the x with all four arrows, it glowed with white feathers. What a shooter. Look at the Texas state BHFSL records and the NFAA national outdoor records. Some of his are still there from the 1980's. What an archer he was. It is such a shame that he was taken from this world by a selfish, sensless act of violence. He is with the great ones who have passed from this life, sharing their campfire now.


----------



## fingershooter23 (May 27, 2006)

*Bob Gentry*

The first name to come to my mind when i read the title of this post was Bob Gentry. I have had the pleasure of shooting many tournaments with him...not only is he pheonominal at shooting with fingers and able to keep up with the freestylers...But he is a great guy and makes the shoots fun. sure he gets mad if he makes a "bad shot" but he doesnt complain about it all day and make up excuses like a lot of other shooters i know. I have a lot of 2nd and 3rd place trophies because of Mr. Gentry.:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bob Gentry shot a 546 at Yankton Thursday. He get's my vote of all current shooters.....


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Cato, thanks for starting this thread....Now then, not trying to hi-jack it, BUT......Why dont some of Y'all that know these top-class Finger shooters see about getting them to make some Instructional video's, and pass on that Finger shooting knowledge to the next generation?...Before it's lost...I frequent a pretty good sized bow shop, and attend a 3-D shoot every weekend that I can, and I usually the ONLY Fingershooter there...If there are any others, they are pretty much dedicated Bowhunters of the "Old School"...I dont have time, or interest in doing it the "Old Way"...I'm not good enough shot to shoot slow bows with heavy arrows...Whatcha say about some Instructional Fingershooting video's, maybe geared toward Target Archery?...Take care...Jim


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

No problem Jim. I should have couched my comments; I was speaking primarily about a hunter/archer and not a competitive shooter.

And my world is bare bow by choice. So Wells appeals approach and success appeals to me a great deal.

I am with you on the other; somebody do some serious instructional video for the compound fingers guys. As far as I can tell there is little or nothing out there.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Cato,

Good to see you still around. Thanks for the link on the videos I may have to check them out. 

Scooter


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

SBills said:


> Hi Cato,
> 
> Good to see you still around. Thanks for the link on the videos I may have to check them out.
> 
> Scooter


.....Scooter, if You start shooting wheel bows, I'll never win ANYTHING!....L.O.L...Good to see that Your still kicking!...Still got that lime green BEST riser?..that is a thing of beauty..Jim


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

No no. I'm enjoying the recurves too much these days. But I surf a bunch of the forums and try to stay current on a lot of the things out there (archery geek). 

Yeah the green Moon is still my go to target bow. My shooting has really been on the upswing lately and I'm having a ton of fun. Been thinking of getting another moon in Black for indoor. We'll see.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Great to bump into you again Scooter. I still have those "target on wheels" pics you sent me. I've passed them along to others as well who wanted to build one of those dog house targets.

Don't watch Tim Wells. If you do, you might have to try the dark side again.

Keep in touch.

Cato


----------

